
Forget Apple vs. FBI: WhatsApp Just Switched on Encryption for a Billion People - unusximmortalis
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/forget-apple-vs-fbi-whatsapp-just-switched-encryption-billion-people/?mbid=social_fb
======
unusximmortalis
this is huge. I hope they'll be able to keep it turned on.

